# stupid question....but..



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay, I've always released my fish. until recently. And I have a legal question, I was looking at the bag limits on fish in ohio. It says 1 bluecat or shovelhead over 35inches. And the daily limit is "none". For anything less than 35inches. Now my question is. Does that mean you can,t take any? Or does it mean that there's no limit. Thank you in advance, sorry for asking a question that should be obvious..


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it means you can take any under 35" and can only keep 1 over 35" but not a 100 percent sure I don't keep any fish 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I talked to a wildlife officer about this same thing early this year. He told me that the wording was extremely confusing. It means there is not a limit, you can take all you want. I also release all my fish though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## keithlancaster (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you! It's worded so confusingly!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Yea it is, hopefully they change it for the 2014 regulations. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Its pretty simple, u can posses one flathead or blue over 35 inch. However u can keep all u want under 35 inch. Meaning if you catch 2 flathead over 35 inch u can only legaly keep one that nite, but if u catch 100 under 35 inch u can keep them all. This does not allow small fish to get bigger but at least the ones that are big the.odnr is trying to protect.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

It mean you can just keep one per fishing trip so if you go fishing at 8pm and you catch one at 11:00pm. Now if you stay after midnight that does not mean you can catch another and keep it also; it's per trip not till midnight and start over you can be fined for that.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish ODNR would just go to slot limits and call it a day. 

Mr. A


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Regulations change very slowly (you are waiting on government employees to do something) but we were very happy that ODNR implemented the one fish over 35 inch rule.

Biologically the mature catfish are more fertile spawners and they lay more eggs than smaller cats. They have previous experience spawning and with larger size can find and defend better spawning habitat.

ODNR sent all the people who attended the catfish symposium this Spring a transcript of all the presentations and the question and answer session. They seemed sympathetic to our concerns but a close examination of their response reveals that they had practiced answers to many concerns and explanations of how changes were completely out of their hands.

One of their very best responses was that if you see illegal activity to call the 1 800 POACHER lines so they would be aware. They claimed that over 90% of their arrests were from tips.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

90% of their arrests are from tips.... How many tips lead to arrests is a better question. It would tell you how much they actively investigate the tips at least.

Mr. A


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mr. A

You could call Scott Hale at inland fisheries.

Scott Hale

Inland Fisheries Program Administrator

ODNR, Division of Wildlife

Building G-3, 2045 Morse Road

Columbus, OH 43229

phone: (614) 265-6554

or e-mail [email protected]


He can answer your specific questions with specific numbers and statistics.


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

If everyone just released the fish there wouldn't be a question!!! Catch and Release .... make it a challenge!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

CarpCatMan said:


> If everyone just released the fish there wouldn't be a question!!! Catch and Release .... make it a challenge!!


Speak for yourself...


----------

